# hello new here



## Dath (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi new to this and all forums but not the gym. Im 30yrs,6'0,193 lbs,11% bf. Just wanted to get my feet wet here in hopes of getting additional advice down the road from those who ae wiser then me!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 19, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Dath* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

www.world-pharma.org


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums!!!


----------



## galena (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi welcome my friend on that forum.


----------



## hammercurls (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome! Enjoy the boards!


----------



## Dath (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you to those who have welcomed me here! Been reading the previous threads and have found theres enough info here to make my eyes bleed. Its great!!!


----------



## Jeff H (Sep 22, 2010)

Good Afternoon everyone, I'm new to the forum but not the Gym, I am a certified Personal Trainer, so how is everyone doing?

Jeffrey7133.eliteweightlosspackage.com


----------



## sar012977 (Sep 22, 2010)

Jeff H said:


> Good Afternoon everyone, I'm new to the forum but not the Gym, I am a certified Personal Trainer, so how is everyone doing?
> 
> Jeffrey7133.eliteweightlosspackage.com


 



u should start ur own thread and whats up with the website advertising??


----------



## sar012977 (Sep 22, 2010)

welcome to the boards Dath!  and to you as well Jeff


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## superted (Sep 24, 2010)

Good luck

welcome bro and good choice 

its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes

If you get a chance come check out my log, link is in my signature always happy to have another bro along for the ride


----------



## Dath (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey all. Dont have enough posts yet to PM. Pyes or superted but thanks for rep. Upgrade guys. Reading the threads and learning learning learning!!!


----------

